
Some Ask a Taboo Question: Is America Overreacting to Coronavirus? - clairity
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/16/us/coronavirus-hype-overreaction-social-distancing.html
======
znpy
lol nope. if anything, america is under-reacting.

if that thing spreads as fast as it spread here in .it, the usa are in big
troubles.

stay safe, get non-perishable food (dry food, canned food) and stay at home.
and was your hands, a lot.

